# car storage in Kos



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, I live in Bodrum and have a UK registered car, I need to take it out of Turkey in the future for 6 months and am looking for somewhere to store it in Kos to save me driving it back to the UK.
Does anyone know off or have some area where I could park it. I am happy to pay rental for space, let someone use it whilst it is in Kos, sell it to someone who wants to drive it back to the Uk, any idea would be considered,
Hope someone can offer some help or advice
Regards
Jerry


----------

